# Two guys, a case of beer and a few hours.



## Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Well it started out we were smoking a brisket and had some free time so we decided to pull my buddies Tcase and tear it down for all new seals. Well we got done and had more time so we decided to build a little bumper for his Suburban, what do you think? 

View attachment IMG_20120909_184003.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120909_184031.jpg


View attachment IMG_20120909_184020.jpg


----------



## havasu (Sep 12, 2012)

You have a good eye on the bumper. Although for that beast it may be a little light, the lines are straight as hell.


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah probably a little light but it was more for just mounting the winch then anything else. And thats the tube I had on hand. He loves it so I guess thats the main point.


----------



## havasu (Sep 12, 2012)

Exactly my thought. It is a nice winch mount AND gives a bit of protection. It's a win-win!


----------



## cruzn57 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm impressed!   especially after  couple 6 packs!!!!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

cruzn57 said:


> I'm impressed!   especially after  couple 6 packs!!!!!



You shoulkd see my work before I drink.....


----------



## ME87 (Sep 12, 2012)

Not too shabby. What do you do your tube coping with?


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Coping?

I think you meant bender and if so I have a JD2 bender.

For a notcher I use my drill press.


----------



## ME87 (Sep 12, 2012)

Notcher, coper, it's all the same lol. You may find this useful in the future. 

http://www.metalgeek.com/static/cope.pcgi


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2012)

Sweet thanks!


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2013)

Just remembered he still owes me a still of tubing.


----------

